# 01521 tpms!!!



## Rumblr32 (Aug 16, 2011)

So I kind of have a weird problem with my 2008 MKV R32 TPMS sensors. I put on my aftermarket wheels about 6 months ago, installed new TPMS sensor. And had no issues with TPMS. About 2 months ago, I put on my stock wheels back on, no problem. Then a about a month ago, I put the aftermarket wheels back on and after 30 minutes of driving the TPMS light started flashing, no "Low pressure" message, just the flashing light. All the pressure is fine at 40 psi. 

This is the fault I get,


Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component and/or Version: RDK 0450
Software Coding: 0100101
Work Shop Code: WSC 01287 785 00200
VCID: 8429D101C73B083E30B-80D1
1 Fault Found:

01521 - Sensor for Tire Pressure 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01110100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 76
Mileage: 100149 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 16:59:35


I've tried sitting the car sit for 20 minutes on the "ON" position and drove for 20-30 minutes and nothing. Tried driving at 44-45 PSI for a day and nothing. Verified the tire pressure/Adaptation is set to the correct BAR. I also deflated, until the "Low Pressure" warning came up, and refilled to 40psi for each wheel. Each wheel detected low pressure, but I still have the TPMS light flashing.

Any ideas?

Thanks,


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Yup....

However, this is not a complete auto-scan.....Please post it.

Thank you.
Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## Rumblr32 (Aug 16, 2011)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Yup....
> 
> However, this is not a complete auto-scan.....Please post it.
> 
> ...


Did you try swapping the wheels again?I did not swap the wheels again, I was going to try that as a last resort.

Did you verify the RFID signals if used for the wheels in VCDS blocks?
I did go through them, but either the signals weren't being sent or I must of not checked right after driving the car.

Do any other faults exist in the car?
I do, but nothing related. I swapped from RCD510 to back to my stock and had some code relating to HD radio.

But I did fix it,

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6896990-TPMS-bad&p=84848315&viewfull=1#post84848315

Thanks for the help.


----------

